
Nvidia suggests retailers put gamers over crypto miners in graphics card craze - adrian_mrd
https://www.polygon.com/2018/1/23/16921356/nvidia-graphics-cards-sold-out-cryptocurrency-miners
======
webmaven
Besides gamers, there is also an impact on those building ML/DL rigs, right?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16197520)

